

Show HN: Redacted.js – Bookmarklets to Apply the Redacted Font on a Page - ftfish
https://github.com/fourtonfish/redacted.js

======
egfx
I saw the screenshot utility right away. And I haven't seen or thought about
anything like this. Nice idea!

------
timsayshey
Why?

~~~
ftfish
I want to write an article about using Trello without showing some private
data. Basically I just wanted a quick way to hide text on a page before taking
a screenshot -- and I don't want to install a plugin just for that.

Also, it's a nice font for mockups and this kind of works as a free CDN.

